# Favorite color for a hedgehog/ Dream hedgie POST!



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Okay guys..
So whats your favorite color for a hedgehog?

Or how about your dream hedgehog!?


My personal favorite color is brown snowflake.

SO PRETTY! 
My dream hedgehog would be numo the hedgehog. Like the hedgie who has a blog just search numo hedgehog blog on google.
This is not to be confused with my numo !


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I suppose my dream hedgie would be a WB Chocolate. Not dark, milk or white, but a Semi-Sweet chocolate...


...oh wait, that's Inky. :lol: 


I love Inky and I don't think there's a hedgie out there that'd fit me better. I wouldn't trade him for the world.


----------



## Sara&Marshal (Dec 24, 2008)

I have an albino myself and I love her to death but sometime in the future, I'd like to get a cinnicot. I love the orange looking ones with masks theyre soooo cute!!

And my dream hedgehog would be one with black fur and mask and hot pink quills. That would be awesome.


----------



## Cimredopyh (Oct 13, 2008)

I would love to have a little Albino .


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

A black one... I like dark hedghogs with a very dark face!! A black tobiano could be my dream!! But I've never seen that so it must be realy rare! :lol:


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Ooh. Blacks are pretty.


----------

